
Helping the Travel Industry Rebound - odyssey1
http://www.aitravelers.com
======
odyssey1
We are working on our MVP and beginning to create an ai-fueled matching engine
to help our subscribers, as well as travel suppliers, bounce back from these
hard times.

~~~
SONtraveltech
I like it, but I don't want to just hand my birth date, income, and other
personal details to some random site posting here. Is there another way to
collect signups and earn trust before harvesting info?

~~~
odyssey1
We are trying to narrow our target market, I like that suggestion. Perhaps we
will give more of a range of age. Would that open your willingness to give a
range of income or do you have other suggestions to figure out demographics?

